# Finished my Trek 9000



## fast64 (Jun 3, 2006)

I succeded in my previously stated goal of building a pretty crappy (pretty and crappy, not "pretty crappy"), at least I think so, tell me what yall think. The color is a PPG factory Ford truck color called "Deep Wedgewood Blue". Its cheap, and has cheap components, but it works well for the riding I do, and I only have about $160 into it, which will allow me to build a road bike soon. The rear elastomer barely moves from harding due to age, so I haven't experienced the built in ejection seat....yet. The bonded aluminum frames may not ride great, but they make for good looking bikes, IMO.

The pictures look really dark on one of my computers and really bright on the other, so let me know if you can't see them.


----------



## tarheeljim (Jun 15, 2006)

Good lookin' bike, fast64. Like the red accents. What kind of seat and fork do you have?

Jim


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

You did all of that for $160? Wow. Nice job on a great looking bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## fast64 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure on what type of seat it is, but the fork is an older cheapo RST.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

I like the glowing uranium 235 left crankarm in the second picture Must weight a ton!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Real pretty! Now go get a really good U lock, lock it to a post and lose the key so you don't get hurt on it


----------



## nix89 (Oct 10, 2007)

realy nice bike!
i'm working on my trek 9200 now


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

That looks like the 1992 version to me.


----------



## nix89 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes!

i finished my trek 9200 customization!

the note for collectors: all original parts i have stored in my garage

so, its TREK 9200 about 1993,

elastomer suspension was changed for gas (from 2003 Jamis)
fork changed for 2000 Manitou Mars Elite with aftermarket dumpers
front cantilever brake changed for XT
spec bar, and conti 1,5х26 tires.

originals:

XT transmission, DX shifters, cranks, rear brake, hubs, T-sysyem seat.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Next you'll need one of those fancy 'Y-bikes'...


----------

